# bye my little bagheera :(



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

my little 12 yr old cat called bagheera died suddenly around 1am halloween morning. 
i had gone to stay at a friends about 40mins away from me to attend/help out at her halloween party. i have not stayed away from home in ages but there was no reason at the time for me not to go. 
it was around 7-8pm when my partner noticed baggy seemed to stumble over to his food bowl but just thought he had tripped but otherwise ate his food. later on when my partner went to walk the dogs he saw baggy asleep in his cat tray but when he touched him, he got out & went to his bed, my partner thought it a little odd but still no big issue.
by the time he came back from the walk with my dogs baggy was in the tray again & sadly seemed to have no will to get up this time so my partner got intouch with me & broke the news & asked if i wanted him to come get me. he also said he would bring baggy in his bed with him.
i got ready to leave & my partner soon arrived.
i took baggy into my arms for the journey home & to let him know i was there i just kept quitely talking to him. my little man passed away within 2 minutes there in my arms 
i havent come to terms with it yet as it was so unexpected, even after his private cremation. not really in the mood for my 40th b day today but felt i did want to put this little write up about my little man on here.
lost my old rescued hamsters, my fire royal & my lovely 16yr old dog lister & now baggy all in one year & it certainly doesnt get any easier!
rest in peace little bagheera, love always & forever mum & the family, all the animals especially mouse who misses you lots xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

What an awful thing 
Rest in peace, Bagheera x


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww thats so sad  hugs to you RIP


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

such a sweet little face RIP Baggy xx


----------



## joshm90 (Aug 12, 2009)

awh thats awful RIP 

looks ever so cute ha awesome name too


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you all for your kind words, its feeling very strange without him xxx


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

R.I.P Li'l kitty xx


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you xxx


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

R.I.P , so sorry for your loss .no matter how big or small the pets it breaks our heart ,big hugs :flrt:


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you xxx


----------

